# Women; What do you like in Men?



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)

What qualities in a guy make you attracted to them? Vote only if your a girl


----------



## Waifu (Jul 21, 2014)

I don't know. It just happens. What do you like in women?


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I voted "personality," though it's more than just that. "Compatibility" would be a better description. We *really* need to have a lot of interests and values in common or I'm just not interested. :blank Same holds for platonic friends.

Physical appearance might matter somewhat (I really can't be sure since I don't tend to be attracted to such things, but I wouldn't rule it out). Wealth and social status, I really do not care. I'm poorly off myself, and I never even heard so much about "social status" before coming here to SAS. Still not quite sure what it is. :|

"Power"? Depends on what's meant by that. If it means what I think it means in typical SAS terms, then no, I'm not interested in it. If it means just having a spine or not being a doormat, then that would be nice, since I could use such an influence in my life. I'd need a guy who's at least somewhat emotionally stronger than I am, for both our sakes.

But personality is tops for me.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

all of them! lolol!


----------



## ilikesloths (Jun 1, 2014)

Sense of humor and a
Big d***
Lol


----------



## camo duck (Jun 29, 2014)

tehuti88 said:


> I voted "personality," though it's more than just that. "Compatibility" would be a better description. We *really* need to have a lot of interests and values in common or I'm just not interested. :blank Same holds for platonic friends.
> 
> Physical appearance might matter somewhat (I really can't be sure since I don't tend to be attracted to such things, but I wouldn't rule it out). Wealth and social status, I really do not care. I'm poorly off myself, and I never even heard so much about "social status" before coming here to SAS. Still not quite sure what it is. :|
> 
> ...


This ^^


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

None of the above


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

looksmoneystatus.jpg


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

i put personality, cause really you want to love someone for them, and embrace that. That's the point in life... looks, money, bs.... that is a fake reality.


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

ilikesloths said:


> Sense of humor and a
> *Big d****
> Lol


----------



## munir (Jun 1, 2012)

The D:evil


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

money and looks


----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)

munir said:


> The D:evil


That would fall under the Physical appearance category


----------



## Waifu (Jul 21, 2014)

SociallyAnxiousGamer said:


> That would fall under the Physical appearance category


That's appearance? I don't think so. I think you need a category for utility or physical capabilities.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Personality my bu**.....


----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)

Injustice said:


> That's appearance? I don't think so. I think you need a category for utility or physical capabilities.


By appearance I meant physical looks and capabilities so yes


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

ilikesloths said:


> Big d***


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

Injustice said:


> I don't know. It just happens. What do you like in women?


yeah, that's been my recent thoughts for what I like in women. I just know it, "I have feelings for this person" now kind of thing.


----------



## blacknight112 (Dec 11, 2013)

RelinquishedHell said:


>


That's got to hurt lol.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

^ wheres teh lube?


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

I like a man with a hairy beer belly and lots of money


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

M0rbid said:


> ^ wheres teh lube?


It's wet in that cave. Don't worry.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

RelinquishedHell said:


>


This is similar to how my first time went.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Physical appearance and personality.


----------

